

Show HN: ParseMail.org – A tool for email admins - mike-cardwell
https://www.parsemail.org

======
mike-cardwell
From the about page:

Paste the raw source of an email into the form on the front page. The email
will then be parsed, decoded, separated into it's various MIME parts, and
displayed in an easy to view fashion. Image attachments will be displayed as
images. HTML parts will be rendered in webkit (with javascript and plugins
disabled) and then also displayed as an image. IP addresses in headers and
message bodies will be identified and highlighted along with a flag
representing their origin country. Hostnames and email addresses will also be
identified and highlighted.

What's the point? If you run email systems for a living, you may find this
useful as tool for quickly identifying important information in emails you
find in your message queues and mailboxes.

------
hobarrera
This is pretty cool. What's the backend written in? I'm sure a lot of devs out
there would really love to have a look at it, since parsing email isn't any
fun!

~~~
mike-cardwell
Python and Django. I do plan to open source it as I did with
[https://emailprivacytester.com/](https://emailprivacytester.com/) \- I just
need to find a bit of time to package it up nicely and stick it on github.

I started learning Python a couple of weeks ago and this is my first project
using it.

~~~
mike-cardwell
For the record:

[https://github.com/mikecardwell/parsemail](https://github.com/mikecardwell/parsemail)

